# ETIAS online application



## janoteppe (9 mo ago)

Anyone knows about, or used the ETIAS online application for a schengen visa?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

janoteppe said:


> Anyone knows about, or used the ETIAS online application for a schengen visa?


The system has not been launched, yet:









European Travel Information Authorisation System


ETIAS will be an automated IT system created to identify security, irregular migration or high epidemic risks posed by visa-exempt visitors travelling to the Schengen States, while at the same time facilitating border crossing for the vast majority of travelers who do not pose such risks.




ec.europa.eu


----------

